# Flat Fee/ASA Fee for Epidurals



## DStack818 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanted to know how other anesthesia practices bill for epidural injections when place of service is outpatient hospital or ASC. Do you use a flat fee or bill off the rbrvs?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 22, 2009)

We bill the same rate/flat fee whether the POS is 21/22/24.  Reason being when we do them at an ASC since we are not accumulting additional cost to us because we are not providing the supplies/nursing staff, room, etc and are only providing the professional service.

Julie, CPC


----------

